# Rear slick



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 16, 2018)

What's a good rear slick to put on coaster brake P picker 1970 bikes original rider condition trying not to break the bank?
 And where to get it?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 16, 2018)

My fav.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...11.TRC1.A0.H0.XSLICK.TRS0&_nkw=SLICK&_sacat=0


----------

